# ERythromycin



## s1165 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi

Could someone give me some advice please. I was taking Zithromax - prescribed by Serum in Greece 250mg x2 for 7 days on 5 days off until I get to 9 weeks pg. My UK Dr has given me Erythromycin instead but I am confused by dosage as I needed 30 tablets (ie I need 15 more days) That is what she has given me. But on box it says tke 4 a day and leaflet with tabs says the same. Do I take 4 and go back and get some more. Or just 2.

I had hidden chylmidia which might or might not have gone so taking ABs just  in case.

Thanks for reading

S11


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Zithromax is the brand name for azythromycin. This is a macrolide antibiotic, which belongs to the same class as erythromycin does. They both work in the same way against the same types of bugs. However azythromycin is usually taken once daily and erythromycin taken four times a day (or if you double the dose you can take it twice daily).

The treatment dose for chlamydia with erythromycin is 500mg every 12 hours, if that helps? I would however advise contacting Serum for advice to see what they advise you should take. Alternatively ask GP if they would prescribe you azythromycin instead as this is what you were originally on.


Congrats on your pregnancy 
Maz x


----------

